# New Rule Pretty *****y Girls Under 40 Automatic 3 Stars



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

i just picked this wretched ***** up to take her to a wedding 12 mile trip $29 and change, it could have been worse had I not offered to deviate from GPS to save her $8-9 on the fare. Hey it's wedding day, don't judge me.

We get to the church and the ***** has the nerve to tell me she's rating me a 4 because the route I took was scenic enough.

No more taking short cuts, no more saving ya money, and *****y girls under 40 get an automatic 3-stars.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

She says you get 4 stars so you counter with 3?

If the pax says 4, give em 1.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Did she SLAM the door? Automatic 1* even if somewhat nice.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> She says you get 4 stars so you counter with 3?
> 
> If the pax says 4, give em 1.


No I countered with 1, I'm saying 3 is the most this niche will get.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

Some people just makes my bloor boil. Dont worry, she will get whats coming to her. karma


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Just use the rating review form. If you want the link just let me know..


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i got 3 pretty *****y girls eating pizza in my car at 1am last night ,just being overall obnoxious. they were in their late 20's so should know how to act. one goes "i feel like we are going the wrong way" i felt like saying stfu and eat your pizza you entitled ****. I smiled and was polite, i take a screen shot of the trip so they dont play the edit game later and zap them with 2 stars.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Just use the GPS in the future. Why did you even try to help them save money?

Next time say... "I'm gonna use the gps.. if you would like a different route please don't hesitate to ask."

This complaint is like saying.. yes I would like ice in my water.. then *****ing because it's ice cold.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> i got 3 pretty *****y girls eating pizza in my car at 1am last night ,just being overall obnoxious. they were in their late 20's so should know how to act. one goes "i feel like we are going the wrong way" i felt like saying stfu and eat your pizza you entitled ****. I smiled and was polite, i take a screen shot of the trip so they dont play the edit game later and zap them with 2 stars.


You let THREE people in you car eat at the same time? That's a big mistake I hope you don't repeat.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

UberDC said:


> You let THREE people in you car eat at the same time? That's a big mistake I hope you don't repeat.


you know the dc crowd, if i say no its auto 1 star for me. i did say please be careful and eat out of the box.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Some of my worst trips have been 20 something females. 
One told me Tuesday that she doesn't have to buy drinks, because she has ****. 
I think she should have kept that little piece of information to herself. This ain't "Taxi Confessions" on late night TV.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Some of my worst trips have been 20 something females.
> One told me Tuesday that she doesn't have to buy drinks, because she has ****.
> I think she should have kept that little piece of information to herself. This ain't "Taxi Confessions" on late night TV.


many of them hold the gps and then act like know it alls, and thier gps sucks and makes thier trip longer i just laugh to myself. 1 of the 3 last night was saying how she commands respect and i felt like saying you need to earn it and your attitude is why you are 27 and have no man.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Some of my worst trips have been 20 something females.
> One told me Tuesday that she doesn't have to buy drinks, because she has ****.
> I think she should have kept that little piece of information to herself. This ain't "Taxi Confessions" on late night TV.


They've taken over the gay bars in Chicago because they believe everybody is excited by their presence, they aren't bothered by "creepy" drunk straight guys asking them to dance (how dare those guys even look at them) , and, since they're females they don't have to tip. It's all really F'd up nowadays.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

Most of the young girls like that I get have been cool. I like listening to music loud so that doesn't bother me and it's quite funny to listen to how these girls talk and what they talk about. They don't seem to care I'm there and it's funny listening to them. And the fact that they dress pretty provocative isn't a bad side perk. Makes me remember all the good times back in the days.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Beur said:


> i just picked this retched ***** up to take her to a wedding 12 mile trip $29 and change, it could have been worse had I not offered to deviate from GPS to save her $8-9 on the fare. Hey it's wedding day, don't judge me.
> 
> We get to the church and the ***** has the nerve to tell me she's rating me a 4 because the route I took was scenic enough.
> 
> No more taking short cuts, no more saving ya money, and *****y girls under 40 get an automatic 3-stars.


Rating a pax low has no effect on the pax, you do know that, it might make you feel good inside, but they will get another ride, now on the other hand as a driver, you drop below 4.5 and you are toast, it's how it works in the real world, customer comes first no matter what, without the customer, be it a jerk or a gentleman, their money is the same. As a Taxi driver or any business owner, you need to learn how to deal with it and move along to the next customer, me personally I could care less what they look like or how they act, I only rate accordingly to my difficulty picking them up and dropping them off, after that I could care less about them, to me the pax is like a piece of luggage, nothing more nothing less, I do my shift and then go home.


----------



## EllieLA (May 5, 2015)

I had an entitled Beverly Hills chick put her dirty boots sole-down all over the back of my passenger seat the other night. When I asked her to take them down, her response was "why?? This is MY Uber!!"


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Pubsber said:


> Some people just makes my bloor boil. Dont worry, she will get whats coming to her. karma


Like being called a wretched *****?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

EllieLA said:


> I had an entitled Beverly Hills chick put her dirty boots sole-down all over the back of my passenger seat the other night. When I asked her to take them down, her response was "why?? This is MY Uber!!"


I would have canceled the trip, told her to please exit MY car, and then notified Uber, I have done this before, and Uber thanked me for it.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I would have canceled the trip, told her to please exit MY car, and then notified Uber, I have done this before, and Uber thanked me for it.


I would have said "no, this is _my _Uber...now GTFO!!"


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Reminds me of that bumper sticker "***** on wheels">


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Ubermanpt said:


> Most of the young girls like that I get have been cool. I like listening to music loud so that doesn't bother me and it's quite funny to listen to how these girls talk and what they talk about. They don't seem to care I'm there and it's funny listening to them. And the fact that they dress pretty provocative isn't a bad side perk. Makes me remember all the good times back in the days.


dont get me wrong there are many cool ones like yours saying, but the *****y ones are very annoying. btw try and pick up the young german (au pairs)nannys in dc area there are many and always very cool and fun like you mentioned.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Rating a pax low has no effect on the pax, you do know that, it might make you feel good inside, but they will get another ride, now on the other hand as a driver, you drop below 4.5 and you are toast, it's how it works in the real world, customer comes first no matter what, without the customer, be it a jerk or a gentleman, their money is the same. As a Taxi driver or any business owner, you need to learn how to deal with it and move along to the next customer, me personally I could care less what they look like or how they act, I only rate accordingly to my difficulty picking them up and dropping them off, after that I could care less about them, to me the pax is like a piece of luggage, nothing more nothing less, I do my shift and then go home.


Customer is NOT "always first" in MY car. My car is not the Macy's Complaint/Refund/Lay Away/Service Counter.

Now if Uber is giving you use of THEIR car to use for business purposes, that's another scenario.

I come from the day of "company cars" which turned around to you buy your own car and we pay you a car allowance and mileage and if we decide to ditch you tomorrow to hit the corporate bottom line, take YOUR car with you. They even gave me a bag phone and I was able to claim that on my expense report too.

Yes, I'm officially "old" now.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

....and you should retitle this thread "Ugly blonde 22 year old **** with a ring in her nose that dropped her pinpoint 2 blocks away from Bar Louie in downtown $hitcago then got belligerent and kicked to the curb by Uber driver on MOTHER's DAY afternoon wasn't allowed to give or receive ANY stars because her trip was CANCELLED after the FIRST complaint she lodged with the driver". 

America's "mothers" of tomorrow right here. In 10 years she'll be screeching on TV or FB about how her baby "din do nuffin" while he's being hauled off to prison.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh My said:


> ....and you should retitle this thread "Ugly blonde 22 year old **** with a ring in her nose that dropped her pinpoint 2 blocks away from Bar Louie in downtown $hitcago then got belligerent and kicked to the curb by Uber driver on MOTHER's DAY afternoon wasn't allowed to give or receive ANY stars because her trip was CANCELLED after the FIRST complaint she lodged with the driver".
> 
> America's "mothers" of tomorrow right here. In 10 years she'll be screeching on TV or FB about how her baby "din do nuffin" while he's being hauled off to prison.


lol, did you cancel before you started the trip? i cant seem to cancel once i start it.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Maybe one of the pax name is Ooooh ooh Jackie Blue.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

EllieLA said:


> I had an entitled Beverly Hills chick put her dirty boots sole-down all over the back of my passenger seat the other night. When I asked her to take them down, her response was "why?? This is MY Uber!!"


You could have ended the ride and had Uber charge her a cleaning fee if she got your seats dirty. 
I have told PAX that they will be charged $200 on their credit card by Uber, not me, if they get the car dirty. They usually straighten up after they understand it will cost them. You can have the 1 star rating removed if you report the problem to Uber. 
They do follow up if you email support-uber-com and indicate you don't want other drivers to have to experience this PAX.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Rating a pax low has no effect on the pax, you do know that, it might make you feel good inside, but they will get another ride, now on the other hand as a driver, you drop below 4.5 and you are toast, it's how it works in the real world, customer comes first no matter what, without the customer, be it a jerk or a gentleman, their money is the same. As a Taxi driver or any business owner, you need to learn how to deal with it and move along to the next customer, me personally I could care less what they look like or how they act, I only rate accordingly to my difficulty picking them up and dropping them off, after that I could care less about them, to me the pax is like a piece of luggage, nothing more nothing less, I do my shift and then go home.


Yea, we know, but this is our place to vent a bit. We don't really talk to other drivers except on the forums.
Sometimes it is good to compare notes so we can notice a pattern of behavior and have a plan on dealing with it when it gets out of hand. 
Like the driver said, they think it is "Their Uber". 
It is my car, and if they have to pay to clean it, so be it.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Rating a pax low has no effect on the pax, you do know that, it might make you feel good inside, but they will get another ride, now on the other hand as a driver, you drop below 4.5 and you are toast, it's how it works in the real world, customer comes first no matter what, without the customer, be it a jerk or a gentleman, their money is the same. As a Taxi driver or any business owner, you need to learn how to deal with it and move along to the next customer, me personally I could care less what they look like or how they act, I only rate accordingly to my difficulty picking them up and dropping them off, after that I could care less about them, to me the pax is like a piece of luggage, nothing more nothing less, I do my shift and then go home.


That's the difference between you and I, you could care less whereas I couldn't care less about them.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Beur said:


> That's the difference between you and I, you could care less whereas I couldn't care less about them.


Same difference.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Same difference.


Not the same at all.

One statement, yours, implies that you do care as there's still room to careless.

The other statement, mine, implies one has reached the bottom limits of caring.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

What would you rate *****y girls over 40?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> What would you rate *****y girls over 40?


Luckily I haven't run into them


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> dont get me wrong there are many cool ones like yours saying, but the *****y ones are very annoying. btw try and pick up the young german (au pairs)nannys in dc area there are many and always very cool and fun like you mentioned.


nein! nein!!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Yea, we know, but this is our place to vent a bit. We don't really talk to other drivers except on the forums.
> Sometimes it is good to compare notes so we can notice a pattern of behavior and have a plan on dealing with it when it gets out of hand.
> Like the driver said, they think it is "Their Uber".
> It is my car, and if they have to pay to clean it, so be it.


I come from Phoenix AZ on the way to Tacoma, phila, Atlanta, la

northern cal, where the uber girls are warm, lal la la la la
keep ona rockin us ez, keep on a rockin us ez.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Some of my worst trips have been 20 something females.
> One told me Tuesday that she doesn't have to buy drinks, because she has ****.
> I think she should have kept that little piece of information to herself. This ain't "Taxi Confessions" on late night TV.


really? I find the confessionals are hilarious... Makes the night amuzing.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Ubermanpt said:


> Most of the young girls like that I get have been cool. I like listening to music loud so that doesn't bother me and it's quite funny to listen to how these girls talk and what they talk about. They don't seem to care I'm there and it's funny listening to them. And the fact that they dress pretty provocative isn't a bad side perk. Makes me remember all the good times back in the days.


You're absolutely right!


----------



## BTCabbie (May 13, 2015)

Beur said:


> i just picked this wretched ***** up to take her to a wedding 12 mile trip $29 and change, it could have been worse had I not offered to deviate from GPS to save her $8-9 on the fare. Hey it's wedding day, don't judge me.
> 
> We get to the church and the ***** has the nerve to tell me she's rating me a 4 because the route I took was scenic enough.
> 
> No more taking short cuts, no more saving ya money, and *****y girls under 40 get an automatic 3-stars.


I have been cabbing like 8-9 years now along with ubertaxi, felt bad for you guys since your pax started to treat you guys like taxi. Whatever I have read in here, we have been there. Some ppl are just impossible to be pleased no matter wtf you do/say. Once you in the business long enough, you will be us, now you know why cabbies are seemed grumpy coz we just trying to protect our own asses.


----------



## BTCabbie (May 13, 2015)

EllieLA said:


> I had an entitled Beverly Hills chick put her dirty boots sole-down all over the back of my passenger seat the other night. When I asked her to take them down, her response was "why?? This is MY Uber!!"


She woulda learned a great valuable lesson if she did that in my cab. I used cab nightshift almost 6-7 years, you have no idea how often I kicked out ppl like that.


----------



## EllieLA (May 5, 2015)

BTCabbie said:


> She woulda learned a great valuable lesson if she did that in my cab. I used cab nightshift almost 6-7 years, you have no idea how often I kicked out ppl like that.


I wish I woulda had the balls to kick her out... I'm a 20's female, and a timid one at that, but Uber will make me grow some balls. That's the last time I'll tolerate behavior like that... I rated her low, but next time I'll give the (heh) proverbial 'boot!'


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> i got 3 pretty *****y girls eating pizza in my car at 1am last night ,just being overall obnoxious. they were in their late 20's so should know how to act. one goes "i feel like we are going the wrong way" i felt like saying stfu and eat your pizza you entitled ****. I smiled and was polite, i take a screen shot of the trip so they dont play the edit game later and zap them with 2 stars.


Edit game?


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

EllieLA said:


> I had an entitled Beverly Hills chick put her dirty boots sole-down all over the back of my passenger seat the other night. When I asked her to take them down, her response was "why?? This is MY Uber!!"


Did you take a pic and charge a clean up fee?


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> many of them hold the gps and then act like know it alls, and thier gps sucks and makes thier trip longer i just laugh to myself. 1 of the 3 last night was saying how she commands respect and i felt like saying you need to earn it and your attitude is why you are 27 and have no man.


O absolutely cant stand those type of ****s that swear they know the best way so they want to tell you each and every ****ing turn to take, most of the time at the last minute, also 70% of the time its the long route.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

20 something girl in my car yesterday, while i'm navigating a stretch of potholes on a street in Chitown asks "WHY are you going so slow?" No bish I will not mess up my suspension on these streets. GTFO.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

BaitNSwitch said:


> 20 something girl in my car yesterday, while i'm navigating a stretch of potholes on a street in Chitown asks "WHY are you going so slow?" No bish I will not mess up my suspension on these streets. GTFO.


oh yeah , they want you to rush for them to save .40 cents.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> many of them hold the gps and then act like know it alls, and thier gps sucks and makes thier trip longer i just laugh to myself. 1 of the 3 last night was saying how she commands respect and i felt like saying you need to earn it and your attitude is why you are 27 and have no man.


I picked up 4 *****es a few weeks ago. They were headed to a Saturday frat party. They wanted to use their GPS. I'm like, "okay, suit yourself." So we headed out to the far east side of town, to the frat house. I'm like, "is this a house we are going to or a business?" We were headed up one of those desolate roads between huge warehouses all vacated for the weekend. Not a house in sight. My GPS was telling me to make a U turn. "It's a house," said one of the least clothed coeds. I pulled up in front of a massive industrial building. "We're here," I announced. "Uh, this isn't the place," another almost naked one said. "Let me try it," the scantily clad one in the middle yelled as she tore the phone away from the last navigator. "My GPS is telling me to turn," I told the one in the middle with one of my eyes on the road and one in the mirror. "Go straight!," she yelled back, the others chiming in chorus. We did that a few times. "We're here," I announced for the second time as we stopped in front of a large home in the middle of nowhere. "Uh, this isn't the place," said the same almost naked one who said the same thing at the last place. They wanted to end the ride and figure out where they were going and then start the ride again, to "save, like time, because this is really expensive." I'm like, "and what, you think I'll sit here and wait?"

The ride went another mile, this time ending at the correct address, which was on a drive, not a court and not a way. We had already been to the courts and ways. It was $25 and some change, instead of the $5 and some change it should have been. "This same thing happened to us last week," said the ***** in the front.


----------



## 617Pete (May 16, 2015)

Simon said:


> Just use the GPS in the future. Why did you even try to help them save money?
> 
> Next time say... "I'm gonna use the gps.. if you would like a different route please don't hesitate to ask."
> 
> This complaint is like saying.. yes I would like ice in my water.. then *****ing because it's ice cold.


Your right. It's the first thing I offer. GPS or route preference? Saves an argument behind closed doors.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> you know the dc crowd, if i say no its auto 1 star for me. i did say please be careful and eat out of the box.


I agree DC probably worst place to drive


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

I routinely cancel on these types of rides. It's usually the 20 somethings female(s). If it's a drinking night I call every pick up and verify the address. If I hear that certain tone in her voice I cancel. Not worth the trouble.

I only give out 5 star ratings to passengers who are either waiting for me when I get there, a good conversation, tip me or any combination of those three. Otherwise it's a 4 star. If they suck they get an automatic 1.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> I routinely cancel on these types of rides. It's usually the 20 somethings female(s). If it's a drinking night I call every pick up and verify the address. If I hear that certain tone in her voice I cancel. Not worth the trouble.
> 
> I only give out 5 star ratings to passengers who are either waiting for me when I get there, a good conversation, tip me or any combination of those three. Otherwise it's a 4 star. If they suck they get an automatic 1.


Wouldn't it will hurt your acceptance rate?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

alln said:


> Wouldn't it will hurt your acceptance rate?


Depends on how you cancel but who cares really?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Rating a pax low has no effect on the pax, you do know that, it might make you feel good inside, but they will get another ride, now on the other hand as a driver, you drop below 4.5 and you are toast, it's how it works in the real world, customer comes first no matter what, without the customer, be it a jerk or a gentleman, their money is the same. As a Taxi driver or any business owner, you need to learn how to deal with it and move along to the next customer, me personally I could care less what they look like or how they act, I only rate accordingly to my difficulty picking them up and dropping them off, after that I could care less about them, to me the pax is like a piece of luggage, nothing more nothing less, I do my shift and then go home.


Most of them have zero clue they are even rated and the ones that do know have no idea how to check their rating. So I agree with cybertech all you are getting out of this is self gratification that goes on deaf ears.

There are so many asshole drivers who rate out of spite that I don't even care about the rating of the rider I pick up.


----------



## rob_la (May 19, 2015)

Why I hate picking up groups of young female pax AT NIGHT (day time I don't usually have problems):

They never tip. Never.
Take a long time to get ready, I imagine they summon the uber while starting their mascara. (my BIGGEST complaint)
Strong smell of perfume
Annoying conversations about the following topics
Sad about ex boyfriend
Angry at roommate for being a "lazy *****"
Angry at roommate for whining about ex boyfriend
Loud bragging about how they can't wait to use men for free drinks

Also, I often find these shitty female pax have rating far higher than they deserve, probably the result of some uber drivers rating them on looks rather than actual manners. Don't worry fellow LA uber drivers, I help "correct" their ratings to more appropriate levels.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Ubermanpt said:


> Most of the young girls like that I get have been cool. I like listening to music loud so that doesn't bother me and it's quite funny to listen to how these girls talk and what they talk about. They don't seem to care I'm there and it's funny listening to them. And the fact that they dress pretty provocative isn't a bad side perk. Makes me remember all the good times back in the days.


Indeed they are dumb enough to believe we are invisible. A car full of rude guys is nothing compared to a car full of young women. Some of the talk I have heard from young women would startle most sailors. 
One of the basic truths in life is women and men are focused on very separate universes.


----------



## Uberslave (Nov 7, 2014)

I have kicked out 2 celebrities outta my car during those good old days before Uber.One an Autralian ******** the other a washed up hoodrat c list actress.


----------

